# Want to see my bunnies new home and garden? pic overload!!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well some of you may remember our lovely house we were buying fell through, i was gutted mainly because he had kennels in the garden for my buns!!!

We had to find somewhere quick and my gran has recently gone into a nursing home, so as the bungalow was going to be rented anyway we are renting it and doing it up at the same time.

The bunnies have the garage to themselves and when im outside joey and saffy have the run of the garden and dreamer and tinks have a big open run to play in. Excuse the long grass ive been putting off cutting it for the buns!!

Our Apple tree as you will see is in full blossom and is the fav spot for the buns.

We havent chucked the rest of my grans furniture yet so joey and saffy have sofas to lay on :lol:

Here's there garage:


























The Garden and my babies:


















































Tinkerbells den


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

*What do you mean you can still see me????*










*What about now?*









*Oh I give up*


























*1, 2, 3 READY OR NOT HERE I COME!!!*


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

They all look very happy and have lots of room even their own settees! 

I love saffy she is adorable!! :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww there lovely pics
the caption for the black 1 covering eyes should be 1...2....3 ready or not here i come


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> awwww there lovely pics
> the caption for the black 1 covering eyes should be 1...2....3 ready or not here i come


Just for you frags I will add that in


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Just for frags I will add that in


lol thank you  
oh you put it in wrong place tho


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oops corrected  woohoo i got a bunny caption


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> lol thank you
> oh you put it in wrong place tho


crikey give me a second woman!!! lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> crikey give me a second woman!!! lol


you was quicker than a second 

oooo i think we should have a thread of pics and captions


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> you was quicker than a second
> 
> oooo i think we should have a thread of pics and captions


Oh yeh i have lots!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh yeh i have lots!!!!


ok il start a thread and add some pics in a while myself


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Gorgeous buns :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh wow, I love the reddy coloured bunny! sorry I don't know the colour or breed! LOL. looks like very happy rabbits!


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those pics. They are lovely! Really cheered up my afternoon.

You have such beautiful bunnies and they look very happy.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are amazing pictures they look like such happy bunnies.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Aww so cute...what size lop is saffy she is stunning!!! x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

mimi g said:


> Aww so cute...what size lop is saffy she is stunning!!! x


Thankyou everyone!

Saffy is a Dwarf, shes quite a big girl though, i fell in love with her blue eyes and shes full of attitude but really quite sweet underneath it all! Tinkerbell is a mini and is half the size!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

BEW dwarfs are soo hard to come by to!!! You are very lucky!! xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

mimi g said:


> BEW dwarfs are soo hard to come by to!!! You are very lucky!! xx


Yeh and she was going for meat!! Crazy huh. I took some piccies of my cats too, their in the cat gallery if anyone wants a look


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow - what a home your babies have!!! :yikes: I'd love to have that much space for mine two. Lovely pictures - thanks for sharing them. 
Jacqui


----------



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

Your bunnies are ADORABLE !


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely pics.

I wish i still had a lawn. I have to grow my bunnies grass in pots now. 

Can i ask what camera you have? Mines useless at taking moving shots of my animals.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou

Its a Canon EOS SLR, its simple to use, light and takes good pics, i love it


----------



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

I love this set up! its brilliant! 
Your Brown bunny is so unique, i have NEVER seen a rabbit like that. Its beautiful  x


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

awww soo cute!!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

wow your buns look amazing. where did you get the run? im looning for something like that for charley cos our garden isnt bunny proofed yet and wont be for a while


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

red_dwarf15 said:


> wow your buns look amazing. where did you get the run? im looning for something like that for charley cos our garden isnt bunny proofed yet and wont be for a while


Thankyou

You get them from pets at home i put three of them together, obviously they only go in it when im in because its open.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pics - absolutely love your brown and ginger one :001_wub:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Crofty they look so happy and well done to you for giving them such a great home... I think im obsessed I keep looking at your pics! I need help! :crazy::blink:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Crofty they look so happy and well done to you for giving them such a great home... I think im obsessed I keep looking at your pics! I need help! :crazy::blink:


haha thanks umber, i love watching them bomb round binkying and having fun in the sunshine. Saffy's fav place now is sat under the apple tree, they all had such a hard start to life im only giving them what they deserve


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow I love your buns and your garden is great, I wish mine was that big.


----------

